# '64 Tempest - floor brace ends



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

I just purchased the front floor brace ends for my '64 Tempest from PY. The ones for the brace directly under the front floor and the next one back. It appears that the cross-section at the inner ends does not match the existing braces. Also, the section where the body to frame bolts pass are not the same shape as the originals. Has anyone successfully used these braces before? Looks like a lot of modifications will be required.

Phil


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

welcome to the world of reproduction parts!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Is the brace possibly made to fit in or over the existing, or is it intended to directly replace the factory end ? I couple clear pics might help see what you're up against. I eventually need those for my 66 too and am curious as to their design.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

66tempestGT said:


> welcome to the world of reproduction parts!


aint it a bitch


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

> aint it a bitch


Yep, at least the repro parts give you something to start with...


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Is the brace possibly made to fit in or over the existing, or is it intended to directly replace the factory end ? I couple clear pics might help see what you're up against. I eventually need those for my 66 too and am curious as to their design.


The braces are made to weld to the cut-off end of the old braces. Here are a couple of photos comparing original to new. The depth of the cross-section is deeper on the new ones (one side only) and the kick-up at the outer ends is significantly different. If I had it to do over again I would buy the full length braces. Then you only have to worry about welding them to the rockers.

Phil








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow, not good. Have you called the supplier to see if you can return them for a full brace ? Might be worth the $12 to save time and hassle.
Maybe they grabbed the wrong part for the side that is so different...:confused


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

yep looks like they sent you the wrong one. i just put a set of those on a 55 ford sedan. 5 on each side and all 5 were different.


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

Too Many Projects said:


> Wow, not good. Have you called the supplier to see if you can return them for a full brace ? Might be worth the $12 to save time and hassle.
> Maybe they grabbed the wrong part for the side that is so different...:confused


I'm afraid that it's way more than $12.00 from Canada! All four have the same issues. The part numbers agree with their catalogue so they are just very poor reproductions. I am going to cut & weld them to fit up :confused.

Phil


----------



## 64phil (Nov 23, 2007)

I finally figured out what is going on with these floor braces. I have two sets of the mid-floor braces and no front floor braces. The catalogue said to buy mid for front but there is no way. I have found another supplier that has the correct front braces. So, I will place my extra set of mid-floor braces on eBay and be done with it.

Phil


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

Well at least you figured out what was going on. I bought a patch panel for the front fender on my Tempest and it was listed in the catalog as 'poor' quality and it was definitely 'poor' quality.... Hope the new ones work out nicely!


----------

